# MALAGA closet vert viv



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I’ve just started my second vivarium build . I had planned to place it in the living room but after a long talk with my girlfriend we (she) decided that I could build it in my closet. My first viv, I also had to put in the closet 

This means that there was a vertical construction, high but not broad. 80cm X 36cm X 52cm (high / width / depth) I have seen several vivariums here that has given me a lot of inspiration. All the mistakes I did with my first build, I will now try to avoid. I purchased a number of roots and a lot of cork.

The big question that I cannot stop thinking of is if I should have a waterfall/drip wall or not.
It will be difficult to get a water pump there nicely as the viv is small.
I think it should be enough misting a couple of times/day but I will think about it a few days more. Need ideas. A drip wall or waterfall makes a big diference.

I got some inspiration today and took a few pictures of a few trees that had incredible roots.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/img0790y.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/img0791fm.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/img0792u.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img0795br.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/img0798rk.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

Here is the viv 
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/img0803ll.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

Roots and cork
[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/img0807s.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## martinicu (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
Very interesting ideas. Can u give details of the actual construction of the glass viv itself.

Gracias Martin


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Love the ideas. subscribed.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

martinicu said:


> Hi
> Very interesting ideas. Can u give details of the actual construction of the glass viv itself.
> 
> Gracias Martin



Basically, I just measured the closet. I used 6mm glass for the viv and I did in total 9 ventilation holes, 6 on the front glass and 3 on top. Each hole measures 5cm. Those holes will be covered later on with net. Then I bought aluminium to cover the corners to make it stronger. Quite simple and cheap. Hopefully, its not leaking. I have to do some test before I start with the background. 

I still miss the light system but I am thinking of maybe use 150w metlhalogen. I know it will be really hot and quite expensive. I have checked exoterra 26w bulbs and it will not give me the same light at the bottom. I found as well some kind of hard plastic for the topp glass and according to the manufactures the plastic will let the UVA and UVB pass...but I dont know if I really trust them


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

During 2 weeks I have been thinking and thinking and rebuilding my viv 2 times. I started with a false bottom but it did not work out well, so I will do this cork build instead. I want it to look like a very small small dry stream with minimal water and fill it with mud and leaf litter. Hopefully it will create a lot of shadow in the viv. Over that I will place a lot of roots. Hopefully I can manage to place a small pump somewhere to do a drippwall as well...

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img0810tu.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/img0812qn.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the way you laid out the cork. Something different than just siliconing it to the back glass

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a lot of cork! 

Looks like it's going to be a great build.

Will


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Slowly progress with the viv. Today I put some more cork on the background and due to that I had to add some GS. I dont want to have a frog behind the cork..Its complicated to find all the small holes..anyway I will add sphagnum as well so hopefully I want miss any holes.

Yesterday I went to my friends Pet shop and every time I go there I buy something. I think I'm addictive in some way.
I have been at the pet shop 3 times this month and everytime I have bought new roots for the my viv. I have more or less 25 pieces of wood now....

I got my new small ventilation fans and i will try to put theme some how behind the cork. I havent figured it out yet how.
Here are some pics...

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/img0814yz.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/img0815qa.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/img0816so.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/img0817yn.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/img0819xr.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/img0820hc.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

nice!! can't wait to see epiphytes and vines growing all over it. what are you keeping in it?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi
I got my new fans today and I decided to hide one of the fans behind the cork. The fans are really strong and gives a lot of airflow eventhough they are very small only 4*4 cm. I dont like when you can see pumps, ventilationfans or cables in the viv. I like the result..


[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/img0825vu.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/img0824w.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

El maestro de las raíces contraataca.


Ya quiero ver este vivario plantado.

Se ve impresionante. El riachuelo hecho con corcho es completamente diferente a todo lo que he visto.

Me emociona ver como evoluciona.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Gracias amigo.. thanx

Tenia que hacer algo differente. Todo el mundo hace mas o menos lo mismo. LLevo todo el dia trabajando con el corcho..dentro de poco te enseñare, vamos a ver como sale....


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

!! I've been learning Spanish this year! 

Quiero ver mis vivariums tambien. ! Veo mi rana mucha porque es bonita!


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm curious about your "inside" CPU fans....how are you waterproofing these?


I would think that by just "placing" it in like you have, it will get wet and cause issues no?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi

You're right, I will not be able to make it completely waterproof. I guess it's impossible. I have not seen a waterproof fan ever though here......I have seen a waterproof camera.

The fan will be located in the upper right corner and I will add some silicon around it. I will not aim on the fan with my misting system but you are right some
condensing, moisture will for sure get to the fan....


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

I've worked a day to add sphagnumm moss to the cork, it gets really nice and its a total different look (more alive) Im glad because have nearly not used any silicon at all, no epoxy just GS. Trying to use only natural products.

Its time to move the viv to the closet, fixing the mist system, ABG-mix and the light. This week I will buy a 70w metal halogen bulb. I was planning to use 150w but it will be to strong... 

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img0828hi.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/img0830mf.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


keep you updated..


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

At last I'm done with the viv. It took time and was hard to get it into the closet
Got my new light. 70W halogen and I was really impressed with what a difference there was between these light and the T5, which I use in my first viv. I know that this lighting will increase the temperature but I will solve that problem.
Still have to connect the misting system and ensure that all visible cables disappear. Next weekend, it will be to mix the ABG and slowly start to the planting.



[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img0832ia.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see this planted!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing build and use of cork bark......I have seen a lot of build threads but none have used cork in the manner you have. Excellent work man. Has some inspirational qualities to it for sure.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks awesome... I don't think you even need to fill it up with plants... Just a few little specks of greenery and you can call it a day.


----------



## samu_R (Feb 16, 2012)

Buen trabajo!! te ha quedado de lujo! cuando esté plantado quedará aun mucho mejor!

Es una alegría ver por estos lares gente española! jajaj  Me ha sorprendido verte por aqui! Un saludo y de nuevo, enhorabuena por el curro, te ha quedado muy bien!!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Cant wait to see this planted!





FIT BMX said:


> That's really cool!





Arpeggio said:


> That's amazing!


Thanx guys



Azurel said:


> Amazing build and use of cork bark......I have seen a lot of build threads but none have used cork in the manner you have. Excellent work man. Has some inspirational qualities to it for sure.


Thanks for the words, I got my inspiration from this board. There are a lot of good vivs here. Pumilio has done many cork builds, he is a good inspiration. 




eos said:


> That looks awesome... I don't think you even need to fill it up with plants... Just a few little specks of greenery and you can call it a day.


Thanks, but I need some broms....and they are coming tomorrow.



samu_R said:


> Buen trabajo!! te ha quedado de lujo! cuando esté plantado quedará aun mucho mejor!
> 
> Es una alegría ver por estos lares gente española! jajaj  Me ha sorprendido verte por aqui! Un saludo y de nuevo, enhorabuena por el curro, te ha quedado muy bien!!


Muchas gracias, la verdad es q no soy español soy sueco pero me siento como uno, por lo menos medio... Llevo aqui 14 años..Malagueñooooo.


Tomorrow I get my first frogs a pair of Pumilio Cayo nancy and some broms. I am really nervous, I have done my best with the viv, temperatur, humidity
light, ABG, leaf litter. Hope they arrive in good shape.

BUT now my misting system dont start


Keep you updated. I will post some pics soon of the frogs.


----------



## martinicu (Feb 1, 2011)

HI 
Great job on the tank build and the use of the cork bark. Tall tanks seem to be my favorite.
Can you tell me what kind of brackests you are using on the corners of the bottom and top of the viv.Im wondering if they are plastic or metal and if the are structual or decorative?
Thank you 
Martin


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

2 days ago I got my pair of Pumilio Nancy and they came in really good shape. When I put them in the viv they disappeared directly but after a couple of hours the male started calling.. Tried to make a photo of them but its impossible. 

Its complicated to see them, I have been sitting for hours waiting and waiting and suddenly they show up just shortly. The male seems to be more active then the female. 

How can I control that they are eating? I can see that the amount of FF decrease but I havent seen them eating..

Here are some pics of the viv planted with the Broms

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/dsc01226fu.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/dsc01229q.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/dsc01232gp.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks fantastic !! Love it !!

Did you cut the holes and place a small pvc tube w/ netting for ventilation? It looks good, just would like to get an idea what you did.

About the frogs eating, my thumb tank is seeded with loads of springs and I feed melos although I've only seen them eat once....and that was one fly  I just like to watch body size so I know they are eating, because I never see them eat, but know they are...


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

martinicu said:


> HI
> Great job on the tank build and the use of the cork bark. Tall tanks seem to be my favorite.
> Can you tell me what kind of brackests you are using on the corners of the bottom and top of the viv.Im wondering if they are plastic or metal and if the are structual or decorative?
> Thank you
> Martin


Thanx, the brackests are aluminium and its for the structur but it looks better as well



eos said:


> Looks good!


Thanks again..



Brian317 said:


> Looks fantastic !! Love it !!
> 
> Did you cut the holes and place a small pvc tube w/ netting for ventilation? It looks good, just would like to get an idea what you did.
> 
> ...


Thanks..
Yes, just a pvc tube and some silicon and netting.

Okey, I have seeded my tank as well with springtails but I will check the body size as well.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Very good job, amigo.


Please post more pictures!

I want to see every detail in this viv


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow really great tank


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

1 sweet build cork trees in spain?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

*Some updates, my viv after 1 month.*

You can see a frogs on this pic....although its complicated

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/864/img1014x.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

The plants are growing so well with the halogen light...will never use T5 again!! I only use 70watt, 12 hours a day.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img1013qt.jpg/]







[/URL][/URL]

During the day the temperature is around 27-28° near the glass and at the bottom round 22-23°.

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/img1015kz.jpg/]








[/URL][/URL]

The only thing I dont like is that I never see my par of Pumilio... I can hear one calling though....


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey again

Adding some new pics. I had to add some moss to higer up the humidity. Unfortunately I dont see my pair of Pummillo that often. As soon as they see me they hide...I can hear one of them calling sometimes...I wonder what I have to do to get them breeding. Maybe having 2 females is better for breeding??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

would appreciate comments...


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

UPDATE

New light for my pair of Pumillio Nancy. HID-light 35w. I had it now for 2 weeks and there is a big diference. The plants really loves it. Next step is to fix mesh so the UVA and UVB get through the glass...

[URL="http://[/URL]


Want ask this time for comments.....


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of fern you have in this viv? I love my Solarte: they are out all day! Regards from Italy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good. Not sure how you feel about putting film cans in there, but that might make your pums come out more.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> What kind of fern you have in this viv? I love my Solarte: they are out all day! Regards from Italy


I really dont know the name, but its really comun. I bought it in botanic garden.



eos said:


> Looking good. Not sure how you feel about putting film cans in there, but that might make your pums come out more.


You are right, so today I bought some filmcans and I put them in the terrarium, but do you think the filmcans will make my pums come out?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You are right, so today I bought some filmcans and I put them in the terrarium, but do you think the filmcans will make my pums come out?[/QUOTE]

Can I answer? No, you need more leaf litter. But your viv seems perfect, so the Solarte live well without worrying about being seen.


----------

